# Reynold Chain NOS



## RidgeWalker (May 3, 2018)

In amongst a large box of parts from an old bike shop that I acquired years ago are some NOS Renold 1/2 x 1/8 chains in their original tins. The document in with each chain is dated 1933. The tins are a little rusty and the graphics are almost gone.  What would be a fair price to ask for them?


----------



## mongeese (May 3, 2018)

Tough to say- how many links are they and what are the lengths?


----------



## mongeese (May 3, 2018)

Tough to say- how many links are they and what are the lengths?


----------



## juvela (May 4, 2018)

-----

I really like their 3/32" derailleur chains with the beveled plates.

Alas, no experience of the 1/8" variety.

In case you will be doing any online searches remember to spell correctly - Renold, not Reynold.

-----


----------

